# When is the new 350Z released 08/09?????



## drew25 (Nov 30, 2007)

I read that the 07 350z was released on Jan 3rd in Hawaii and soon after in the US.
Has the release date been the same every year with the 350z???
Is the Nismo 350z considered the 08 350z???
Anyone have anything.....i found a sketchhttp://The 09 350Z Pic. Concept - JDMChat.com


----------



## drew25 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Link to sketch*

The 09 350Z Pic. Concept - JDMChat.com


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I doubt this will be the new Z. Looks more like a Murano concept. And too wagonish in the rear. If Nissan did actually make this car I think they would lose a lot of the Z faithful.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Nismo edition 350 has already been released here in Az. There has been some confusion as to model year, the release party here showed it to be an '07, but I believe it to be a misprint. As far as yearly release dates it has varied over the past. Minor changes from what I saw with the exception of all around lower body additions and the rear spoiler. Three were sold while I was there to a single buyer... triplet boys birthday gifts no less. Z


----------



## drew25 (Nov 30, 2007)

so will there be a new 350z for sale this spring??


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes, 2008 model year coupe starting at $27,980 and Limited Edition Serialized Nismos starting at $38,150 (already selling). Z


----------

